# Search broken. Update: working again



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

(It's me again. Sorry to be a pain but .....)

When I do a search, I get an error. This is pretty new, I think.







This is a bug report. Please ignore if you are aware of the problem.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2017)

First found an hour ago.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

Yay. Working now.

thanks @Moderators & shaun.


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2017)

Yes, that was me, updating a bunch of stuff on the server and running a CC upgrade, including the Elasticsearch engine that powers the CC search box.


----------

